# What breed of dogs do you like to groom the most?



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

for the groomers, I was wondering what breed/type of dog you find the most fun in general to groom, work with. Whether it be attitude of style of cut. What do you find the least fun?


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Shih Tzus! They are my favorite! I just love thier cute little faces and stumpy bodies and I love the way they look with a nicely trimed round face and scissored legs. Also I love cleaning out the hair and gunk in front of the eyes. somehow satifying. about 20% of my clients are shih tzus, I'm SO LUCKY!

The type I don't like to groom: Old cranky cocker spaniels with warts and ear infections. I like cocker spaniels, but if they're cranky not so much.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Hiaja said:


> for the groomers, I was wondering what breed/type of dog you find the most fun in general to groom, work with. Whether it be attitude of style of cut. What do you find the least fun?



I love doing Springers because of the cut. They are generally pretty good dogs too. 

Love the terrier group, although I wish I had more clientele that would allow me to actually STRIP their dogs instead of having to shave...however, that would mean an actual commitment on their part to bring the dog in often enough, and most just want a good 'wear and tear' style, rather than the actual stripping part. 

I also have an affinity toward hand scissoring Pomeranians...and actually, "most" of the Poms I've ever done, I can do without the grooming loop, they are that good on the table. 

As far as breeds I don't like doing...um...it's not so much a breed, as much as certain dogs themselves; the ones that don't like to stand, or circle endlessly, or are too excitable on the table, in the tub etc; and that can occur with ANY dog. 

To be honest, I enjoy grooming pretty much anything; unless it is really nasty, or has the issues I listed above...those can "ruin" any day of grooming, because you have to spend so much more time on them, causing you to get behind, and have to tell owners why you're late; most are understanding, but there are those...


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

I really enjoy doing westies and cairns. Love doing their heads!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

AgilityAddict said:


> I really enjoy doing westies and cairns. Love doing their heads!


So do you use gel or hairspray on them??? 

I do and my clients have LOVED it!!!


----------



## Corrinne (Apr 16, 2007)

I've known one of my clients since I started around 15 years ago as a bather/brusher. She has followed me to where I am employed now, she likes the way I was taught to groom her Standard Poodles. I don't know why, I've always liked grooming Standards in just a basic kennel trim. Guess I've also been lucky with some well behaved Standard Poodles! Just wish I had more time to invest into each individual grooming.


----------



## badzy (Jan 22, 2009)

love poodles and shitzu..they look like cuddly bears


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

Corrinne said:


> I've known one of my clients since I started around 15 years ago as a bather/brusher. She has followed me to where I am employed now, she likes the way I was taught to groom her Standard Poodles. I don't know why, I've always liked grooming Standards in just a basic kennel trim. Guess I've also been lucky with some well behaved Standard Poodles! Just wish I had more time to invest into each individual grooming.


I think i saw a pic of the poodle you did in another thread, is it a farm dog you take to competition? i like the look of the kennel cut simply because it looks natural 

This was really fun to read through and see all the different points of view. I was surprised by how many like to do terriers, I was sure there were going to be more poodle clipping fans 

I was a bather/dryer/groomer in training and the highest I got was to a 7all over Cocker, I decided to go to school, grooming didn't see quite where wanted to be for my career although I have to say one of my favorite dogs were Yorkies, Shitzus that wanted top knots, they were so fun to put in and looked so cute on the dogs.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hiaja said:


> I think i saw a pic of the poodle you did in another thread, is it a farm dog you take to competition? i like the look of the kennel cut simply because it looks natural



I think it's me your are thinking of. I have a standard that is a farm dog, that I take to competitions. He isn't in what I call a "kennel" cut though. He is in a modern or lamb trim. To me, a kennel cut is short, one blade length all over, with small topknot and tail pom. But everyone has different names for non-show trims in poodles.  

I haven't answered this yet, so I will add mine to the list. I actually HATE grooming poodles...and I own a standard! LOL I love, love, love the look of a freshly, well groomed poodle, and LOVE standards..but grooming them in anything other than a short all over clip is ALOT of scissoring, lots of angles and WORK! LOL I really like to groom mixed breeds that are unique looking, in a different style than a "same length all over, teddy head". I like poodles in bedlington cuts, poodles in Kerry blue cuts, mixes in schnauzer trims, kerry trims, porti trims, etc. Those are my fav's. Its not so much the breed, but just doing something different and fun that I like.  And cockers are my least favorite to groom...they are SO thick, usually oil/skin problems, and they have a certain affinity to poo-ing and pee-ing on me..LOL


----------



## Corrinne (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiaja said:


> I think i saw a pic of the poodle you did in another thread, is it a farm dog you take to competition? i like the look of the kennel cut simply because it looks natural
> 
> This was really fun to read through and see all the different points of view. I was surprised by how many like to do terriers, I was sure there were going to be more poodle clipping fans
> 
> I was a bather/dryer/groomer in training and the highest I got was to a 7all over Cocker, I decided to go to school, grooming didn't see quite where wanted to be for my career although I have to say one of my favorite dogs were Yorkies, Shitzus that wanted top knots, they were so fun to put in and looked so cute on the dogs.


 No, this wasn;t me as I've no photos yet of my grooming...I'm just a small time groomer in Dartmouth, Massachusetts


----------

